# New to this and need help



## AJWolf (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi guys

I'm Alex 31 from the UK

I started getting these symptoms which I think are DP/ DR about a week ago . It came on very suddenly I was asleep and woke up about 4.30am and as I did for a few seconds my brain felt locked/frozen like I couldn't think and when I did I was like oh who am I where am I . I spent a good hour going over my memories sort of reassuring myself that I could remember who I was

Since then I have had this super hyper awareness of being alive / concious . It's very disabling and fatiguing like 24/7 I'm aware of everything I do like it's the first time I've been in my body and realised "this is me I'm looking at this in touching this" . Everything feels strange and strained I want a break from myself as if I want to leave myself behind .

When I look in the mirror I'm not shocked but I don't really feel like I'm looking at "me" as such . And sometimes when I speak my voice feels far away

I've read some posts of people satjng they are suffering with this hyper awareness state , has anyone recovered and if so how ? do meds help?

I'm currently on mitazapine 45mg and quietapine 225mg .A lot of people seem to think it was the quietapine that triggered this as I've bever felt like this before . Always suffered with anxiety / depression but never felt like this .

Any tips ? Advice ? Success ?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the site. It sounds like you woke up in a panic and that's triggered your recent anxiety? That's happened to me lots of times and it can be very disturbing. For a few seconds you don't know who you are or where you are, but the best thing is to just brush it off as quickly as possible, or you'll only be winding yourself up. I think it's something that happens to a lot of people at some time or another, so I wouldn't over-analyse it. There have been times when I've woken up that way and realized it was just because I needed the toilet! I'm not trying to downplay how upsetting these things can be, but the less significance you give it, the less you worry about it, the less it will linger.

As for the medication you are taking, if it's a recent change there might be a connection, but If you've been taking them for a while I would think it less likely it caused it, and you said you've been feeling this way since the anxiety attack so it's more likely to be anxiety.


----------

